# Secondary Market or Disposal Options for Used and Damaged Electronics



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We had a lightening surge a few months ago that damaged a number of electronics in the house (TVs, receivers, etc.). Some were able to be repaired, insurance covered the rest. I have a couple of larger items, most notably a nice Pioneer receiver, that was replaced due to some damage to internal components. Is there a market for damaged electronics, some components of which may be salvageable? If so, how do I get these items to that market? And if not, what is the best disposal practice for these types of items?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> We had a lightening surge a few months ago that damaged a number of electronics in the house (TVs, receivers, etc.). Some were able to be repaired, insurance covered the rest. I have a couple of larger items, most notably a nice Pioneer receiver, that was replaced due to some damage to internal components. Is there a market for damaged electronics, some components of which may be salvageable? If so, how do I get these items to that market? And if not, what is the best disposal practice for these types of items?


I don't know if there's a big secondary market for damaged electronics, but you can find out by going on to ebay to see if similar products to yours are sold there. The problem I foresee is that the cost of shipping electronic parts could offset any benefit of going through with the sale. Remember, you're technically competing with Chinese manufacturers of new electronics parts, so unless you have parts that are quite rare, it might not be worth it. Of course, Craigslist/Facebook marketplace eliminates the shipping charges, but it greatly decreases the number of potential buyers. It might work if you're in a large city, though.

As for disposing, I have run into this issue myself when I have moved and have had to figure out how to dispose of old appliances and electronics. I would first check to see if there is a community recycling place in your town that accepts electronics for no cost. Second, I would check with Best Buy since they will recycle some items for free:

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/services/recycling/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025

Another alternative is looking at this site:

https://www.freecycle.org/

With all the electronics and appliances being bought and sold in the world today, you'd think there would be better options for finding ways to dispose of them. Unfortunately, it's not always that easy.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

there is somewhat of a secondary market for quality receivers. by buddy Dave refurbishes them. he gets them mostly from Ebay. this is his youtube channel. I don't think there is any great profit in doing the refurbishment, its just a fun hobby.

https://youtu.be/PnCT0yVtxH4


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

There must be a forum for these things. Right?

I would rather give away, including shipping cost, my replaced electronics to someone who would salvage them for parts or recycle them. It seems such a waste to throw in the landfill.


----------

